# Nutrients - Facts - Interactions - Deficiencies - Excesses



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

This is a beta version of a compilation of mine on the above subject. It is an ongoing process and by no means at all near completion, specially the deficiency - excess symptoms section is just at it's infancy, as there are many more symptoms, interactions to be included. Most of the symptoms are derived from terrestrial plants but I have included or cross checked with the few charts that exist around on deficiency on emersed plants but which I reckon in the most part are derived as well from terrestrial plants observations. I recognise that there maybe differences between terrestrial plant and emersed plants versus nutrients. 
I am a firm believer of the fact that until we learn to recognise deficiencies, interaction, problems from the look of our plants we will always have big problems on deciding on a proper flexible fertilizing regime. 
All text are retrieved from books and various sources in the net. (references will be included on the finalised versions of this charts), the various texts are also crosschecked as much as this was possible to confirm the validity of the information. There are possibly errors from copying, pasting as well if you notice something please let me know
*I would really love this to be a combined effort*, please come forward if you would like to help with your advice, corrections, contributions, suggestions, all will take credit for their efforts in the "final version".

Consider this project a whim and a game of mine and please contribute

Link to it compiled in web format (there are various modes to view the data I still like the map most:
www.finostrom.com.gr/images/aqua/fertilizers/map.htm

Freemann


P.S 
This site works best in Internet explorer (at least the scrolling function).
Wait some time for the web page to load completely (there are lots of data to it. Please allow the activex component to run if prompted from your browser there is no danger. Hold down the left botton on your mouse to scroll around the chart, press on top of the square text icons to get further information on a subject. New versions will be announced here as I get them online.
Notes are on the right side of the web page in raw form as I got them, they will be included in the final tree (this are good notes thought!).
I know chelators are not micronutrients it was left there intentionally to remind me of what I need to include as well at the end.


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

It is a really creditable effort! It is nice to have such a detailed collection of element and plant issues gathered in one page.

Suggestion: I think the map is too big to scroll. Maybe you should try to split the map and move the deficiencies section in a differrent page?

I believe a possible extra feature could be a link with pictures showing examples of excess and deficiency symptoms.

Great job Freeman, feel free to ask for any help!


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Wow. Amazing Freeman!


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Thank you aloha 


> Suggestion: I think the map is too big to scroll. Maybe you should try to split the map and move the deficiencies section in a differrent page?
> I believe a possible extra feature could be a link with pictures showing examples of excess and deficiency symptoms.


Yes it is and yes the deficiency symptom diagnosis will move in a different page.
This is a raw web page as it comes out from the automated html generator of the application I use, I will feed the output to Dreamweaver and tweak the outcome to a properly structured html site as soon as data reach completion.



> I believe a possible extra feature could be a link with pictures showing examples of excess and deficiency symptoms.


As I said I asked for photos here and none responded, also cause of the multiple inter activities plus the fact that different nutrients express themselves with similar external symptoms it is really difficult to have verified deficiency, excess pictures corresponding to specific nutrients unless the photos are taken from controlled enviroments.
 Look at it aloha it is like a huge spiderweb where every nutrient lack or excess cascades a huge interaction from other nutrients. Actually I think this is one of the beauties of this chart, that it reveals the degree of interdependence among the nutrients.

Defdac
Thanks man 
More will follow


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Great compilation Freemann! Photos is a great idea. If you want pics of curled, stunted A. reinickii, I am sure I can provide you some. Mine periodically go through this. I've about given up trying to figure out what causes it.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks Bert
All deficiency photos are wellcome (You have my email), problem is as you said what is what?


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

FWIW I happen to like the "one big page" aspect.

JMO.

That is already an awesome resource. I can't wait to see where it goes.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Excellent work*, Thank you Freemann!


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

You are all welcome .
Next is finishing the plant symptom - nutrient dificiencies - excess which is incomplete and more difficult, more will be added as well in the nutrient section.


----------

